# ***Vintage WRUW December 2017***



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

December contains the winter solstice in the Northern Hemisphere, the day with the fewest daylight hours, and the summer solstice in the Southern Hemisphere, the day with the most daylight hours (excluding polar regions in both cases). December in the Northern Hemisphere is the seasonal equivalent to June in the Southern Hemisphere and vice versa. In the Northern hemisphere, the beginning of the astronomical winter is traditionally 21 December or the date of the solstice.

Seiko 6105 diver and original Japanese catalogue image.


----------



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)

Jumping the gun just a bit, but here goes:


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

King Seiko Special


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Second try on this as first locked up. Stellaris 17J Automatic. Happy Friday all!


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

My back set Timex Electric. Back from the Timex wizard Mr Bitzer.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

THis Recta arrived yesterday, keeping time 
Guessing ~1940?
hoping you can see it, waiting patiently for WUS to ditch vbulletin so we all can upload pictures fast and easy


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm glad its not just me with the uploading trouble.


----------



## probep (Nov 8, 2015)

Vintage Zenith wristwatch, circa 1957, Gold 18K case, snap-in back, case diameter (without crown) 37 mm, Zenith calibre 40


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

slopingsteve said:


> I'm glad its not just me with the uploading trouble.


I found that the TapTalk app is having less of an issue...or at least it works for me.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## t4halo (Nov 19, 2017)

1961 SS 23 Jewels


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33.4mm Certina Waterking today. 

On the case back, the serial # dates it to 1966 and the ref # indicates their 17j 28-10 movement in a chromed case, happily all of which checks out quite nicely.

Regards.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Back to 1977 again










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

This is the 7J Ingersoll I was on about last month. The fixed wire lugs, the wonderful inside case, the sunburst dial, interestingly-shaped blued hands and solid-silveriness of the whole thing make it a lovely, warm, joy to wear. And I realised that, on a black or white background, it would be difficult to tell whether the photo was monochrome or colour.
The movement looks like a pretty standard BTCo trench watch movement.
An elegant, subtle addition to my collection and I apologise if it was anybody here-present that I was bidding against on ebay but, hey, its a lovely thing, you should have bid higher.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I've already changed watches










Tissot time

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

extremely accurate for some reason


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

As I peer out of the window , I see grey sky, grey tarmac and a bit of a grey day.
That's good as they colour cordinate with my watchstrap and tachymetre on the 1968 Enicar that I wear today.
I think maybe I should get out more :-d


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

laikrodukas said:


> extremely accurate for some reason


Did you really stay up until Half passed midnight to take that photo?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Since many liked my Octo, here are some more pics


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

This one just back from my watchmaker.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Wore my great grandfather's Elgin from 1919 today


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

1959 Cal 552










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## JayPaper (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Cracking boot this a.m.
This fantastic condition Smiths Empire 5J with a face like an old 78 rpm record (look at the 10 marker, you'll see what I mean), lovely red pointer seconds hand and fine condition generally.
Seiko 5 day/date/auto . The first Seiko 5 I have ever bought. Built like a tank and incredibly dirty but worth the three cup treatment for the aesthetics if not the actual selling-on value. 
Very pleased with both as they are actually working.








Sitting here, penning(?) this missive, the time rolls around to 3 pm and I glance over at the two watches and realise that the Smiths doesn't actually have a 12 marker; the furniture is at 59 and 01 and as the seconds hand sweeps past the hour it fits in between the two markers and I manage to grab the shot. Small victories.......


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## JayPaper (Nov 26, 2017)

25j Super Compressor


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For today, this 34.25mm German-made Schwarzwälder with a 25j PUW 1361 movement and probably from the 1960s.

Generically, Schwarzwälder implies "from the Black Forest" and it can be slightly confusing when the term, or a derivative of it, can relate to the area itself, someone or something from the area (like the numerous cuckoo clock makers) or a surname. However, thanks to Mikrolisk, I see that it was also the surname of one Arnold, citizen of the Black Forest town of Königsfeld and whose trademark logo adorns the dial of this watch. 

Mikrolisk doesn't give a registration date of Arnold's brand trademark, but a helpful post from Mike Stuffler in 2010 provides the following: "_Schwarzwälder Uhrenfabrik Villingen / Uhrenwerk Schwarzwald GmbH - a wholesaler in watches, known since 1919, brand registered 27.03.1935"_ although they were based in Villingen, not in the reasonably nearby Königsfeld.

By way of an added twist, Mikrolisk does record a Walther Schwarzwälder, maker of "House-Watches" (clocks?) and also, like Arnold, of Königsfeld, whose trademark logo incorporated what appears to a date of 1884. However, I can't positively establish whether there was any direct family link between Walther and Arnold, or their respective products.

Regards.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

1969 Aqua Terra's ancestor ticking superbly at +1 sec per day


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Cortebert Grand Prix Antimagnetic


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

busmatt said:


> Did you really stay up until Half passed midnight to take that photo?
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


No it was midday. The problem is I have never learned the AM PM differences


----------



## OldMetairie (Jan 4, 2016)

A new band on an old favorite Waltham.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

One of my wife's gift


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Today...my Zoty with a Unitas 600 mechanism from 1955


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

1970s Timex Electric today. In a 35.6mm case, and has the 3j Model41 movement with date.

Sorry no movement image today - I recall just how difficult it was to open this blighter first time around and, true to form, it's defeating all reasonable attempts today.

Regards.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Here my friends is my "New" HMT Sandeep. Was advertised on the bay as just Mens Watch and found at an estate sale. Came with a very comfortable Ricoh band. Was dirty, the bracelet needed polishing and I had to replace the crystal. All in all I think it was a pretty good purchase for < $13.00 delivered, although I'm now hung in it for $17.50 including the crystal. Seems to be an unmolested example from my untrained eyes.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

A new arrival that has really exceeded my expectations, Eterna Super Kontiki from 1969. The eBay seller didn't include movement photos and made an absurd claim about a "rare non-rotating bezel". But there was free shipping and a 30-day return period, so I took a chance on a low best offer and he accepted. Of course, the bezel was just stuck and I was able to free it up fairly easily, although it's still a bit stiff.

It seems unmolested, with a virtually unpolished case (even the gold medallion on the back is very sharp) and the original crystal with the Eterna logo in the center. It has the 40mm ref 130FTP case, cal 1489K movement, and plain domed screw-down crown. Although there is not a good collector's guide for the Super Kontiki, I have found many other examples with the same dial, case reference, serial number range (5.8M), crown, bezel insert, etc. The gilt dial is beautiful, although a bit difficult to capture with my iPhone. I am attracted more and more to this brand.


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Green Frog


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Wittnauer Genève Automatic.









Glad to see image uploading has been fixed on here!


----------



## Rolex6022 (Jul 11, 2017)

Connie Monday!

Also snagged a nice Accutron RR approved this weekend:


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

My Grandfather's


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Mid-1970's Orient Automatic TV Dial


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Mid-60s Elgin for my jury today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

This just in over the weekend... Tissot PR 516 GL

















It's "a real man's watch"!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm undecided :think:


----------



## Rolex6022 (Jul 11, 2017)

Just snagged this nineties LL Bean Hamilton 9415 featuring a ETA 2801 28,800bph hacking and handwind movement. The case finishing is pristine.


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Feeling Chronographic...


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Rolex6022 said:


> Just snagged this nineties LL Bean Hamilton 9415 featuring a ETA 2801 28,800bph hacking and handwind movement. The case finishing is pristine.


I love seeing L.L. Bean Hamilton's. While not a Hamilton, here is my L.L Bean 1997 vintage Microtech.


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

In times like these I just get both.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 12708019


WOW! I have not seen that before.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

badbackdan said:


> A new arrival that has really exceeded my expectations, Eterna Super Kontiki from 1969. The eBay seller didn't include movement photos and made an absurd claim about a "rare non-rotating bezel". But there was free shipping and a 30-day return period, so I took a chance on a low best offer and he accepted. Of course, the bezel was just stuck and I was able to free it up fairly easily, although it's still a bit stiff.
> 
> It seems unmolested, with a virtually unpolished case (even the gold medallion on the back is very sharp) and the original crystal with the Eterna logo in the center. It has the 40mm ref 130FTP case, cal 1489K movement, and plain domed screw-down crown. Although there is not a good collector's guide for the Super Kontiki, I have found many other examples with the same dial, case reference, serial number range (5.8M), crown, bezel insert, etc. The gilt dial is beautiful, although a bit difficult to capture with my iPhone. I am attracted more and more to this brand.
> 
> ...


Nice pick up, but what's the deal with the odd numbering on the bezel? I just for the life of me can't figure out what it's for 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

busmatt said:


> Nice pick up, but what's the deal with the odd numbering on the bezel? I just for the life of me can't figure out what it's for


No decompression limit in minutes for a dive to a given depth in meters.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

busmatt said:


> Nice pick up, but what's the deal with the odd numbering on the bezel? I just for the life of me can't figure out what it's for


No decompression limit in minutes for a dive to a given depth in meters. It's sometimes called a "no decompression bezel". The Doxa Sub 300T had similar markings on the outer bezel, but in feet instead of meters.

[Edit: I might as well point out here that vintage Super Kontiki examples can be found with either the no-decompression bezel or a more conventional running-minutes bezel. I don't know whether these were sold in different years, or whether they represented simultaneous options for a buyer. Based on my observations, it seems that the latter may be the case.]

https://www.timepiecechronicle.com/features/2016/5/30/glory-under-the-seas-the-doxa-sub-300t

(Not my watch, although I wish it were. The Doxa incorporated both the no decompression limits, for a maximum depth measured in feet, and running minutes in concentric rings.)


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Vertex AllProof










I might just wear this to work tomorrow and see how many times I get asked "why are you wearing a ladies watch?"

???

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

1980's Ricoh 21j Automatic


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

busmatt said:


> Vertex AllProof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try this for answer: "'Beause I am man enough to expose a little lady inside me "


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Picked this vaguely scruffy 34mm Roton for today. Inside is the really rather decent German-made 25j Förster (FB) 222 auto movement with date quick-set by repeated pulling of the crown and probably from around 1970. Bought as a non-runner some years ago from Eastern Europe for next to nothing, it arrived rattling like a can of nails until a visit to my watch repairer sorted its various issues. 

Being unable to convince Mr Google that I'm really, honestly, absolutely not searching for Croton or some modern "fashion luxury" brand called Teno-Roton, I'm finding a big fat zilch about this make, other than a solitary German eBay listing a couple of years ago for an identical watch but with the dial lettering in red.

However, I know that there must at least have been three of these things, because within the past year I now have another one in a differently-shaped case, so maybe there's hope yet!

Regards.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Timex from 1972. I love the simplicity of the dial. I think it would look even better without the day/date complication.
It's sporting a very comfortable padded band off an Oris that is probably at least 3 times the value of the head.


----------



## Rolex6022 (Jul 11, 2017)

1969 (M9) Accutron 218 Railroad Approved


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Funky 1971 Seiko Automatic DX 6106-7509


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

I love simplicity


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

71' Seiko Sports










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

dspt said:


> View attachment 12709715


Interesting medal in the background - if I remember correctly, it was awarded to Polish soldiers who took part in the defense of Poland in September 1939. Am I right?


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Finally got a crystal for this late 50's Bulova (thanks bsshog40)


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

A old Dumont 17J in SS case. Fun dial that could stand some touch up work.


----------



## JayPaper (Nov 26, 2017)

Sterling case, porcelain dial, fixed lugs. Custom made horween strap. My 2nd oldest Omega wristwatch.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today a French-made Yema in a 34mm steel case housing a 17j FE 140 movement. Founded 1948 in Besançon by Henry Belmont who had been at LIP before leaving to start his own company. 

Simple 1960s watches like mine were popular in China where they were more affordable than Swiss-made pieces and, indeed, that's where this one came from. However, from the 1950s/60s Yema also started making Chronos and Divers, some now quite rare, and some bearing different brand names such as LeJour for the US market.

The company reins were passed to Henry's son in 1982 and over the next 25 years or so Yema endured various ownerships, firstly Matra Group, then Seiko, then the incumbent French management team until finally, in 2009, it joined Yonger & Bresson as part of the French Ambre Group where I believe it still remains today, using quartz and French-made mechanical movements for the current models. 

Regards.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Waltham Wednesday!


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Longines 5193 calibre 12.68n









Sei Tacche circa 1944










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Rolex6022 (Jul 11, 2017)

at home


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Movado 95m for today.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

mkws said:


> Interesting medal in the background - if I remember correctly, it was awarded to Polish soldiers who took part in the defense of Poland in September 1939. Am I right?


Yes, you are correct. Generally, most Polish soldiers received it, even those recruited to fight in WWII later on.
Both of my grandfathers were in Wojsko Polskie during WWII


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tre tacche, 12.68N, 1941


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Came home from work today to find that my 1953 Longines had returned from being serviced, so right on the wrist it went!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

My only Sandoz today -back with a fresh new crystal fitted by my local watchmaker.
Picked up at a giant flea market a few months ago for a fair price due to the cracked crystal it had .Nice linen dial showing a few spots of wear but a lot nicer than the many gaudy re-dialled jobs on eBay from India :0)


























It looks as though it probably dates from the 1960`s to me and I read the original company had a pretty decent reputation.
Movement is an FHF ST 96 I think.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

1969 Accutron Quartz for me. Picked this up un a double deal on the cheap on the bay as it had rather crappy pictures and....was advertised as a Timex.
A lot of dirt/gunk removal, new battery and now all it needs is a new strap which I'm going after today. Can't remove the sideways pictures for some reason, sorry.


----------



## Rolex6022 (Jul 11, 2017)

Wearing my Hamilton Boatswain II I got from a WUS member:


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For today a 34mm, 1950s Cimex, bought from France with its 15j Cupillard (FE) 233-60 movement, its Antichoc device, and a make which I had always assumed to be French. Until you start digging, which is when the doubts begin to creep in.

Mikrolisk's only direct entry attributes the name to Swiss makers Artax Watches Ltd and being registered by them in 1980, so not this one, then. However, a 2015 thread started by Border-Reiver and concerning a completely different brand, indirectly referenced a Mikrolisk entry for Cimex SARL of Bucharest, registered 1943. Globally, there are, and have been, many companies called Cimex SARL, none of them watch-related and unfortunately I can't trace the Mikrolisk one from Romania. 

So what have I found out about Cimex? Well, nothing really, other than they had a Chrono model driven by a Landeron 187 in the 1960s, some of the few sellers I've found have described them as Swiss-made whilst others say French, and I've seen one with a Jeambrun inside it. My instincts still say France and that's what I'm going to assume until I can prove otherwise. Whenever that may be. 

Regards.


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

1960's 38mm Aquastar Deepstar with Valjoux 92 today. Apparently the first Chronograph capable of a water resistance rating
of 10ATM ( approx. 330 ft ).
These watches were also available with Valjoux 23 movement. Owners of Valjoux 23 versions often comment
that their watch is rarer and has a superior movement - without ever attempting to explain why. 
Yet a Google search clearly shows that the Valjoux 92 version with the big lume plots is a much rarer beast.
It's a funny old world this watch collecting lark :-d


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

1950s ONSA today, movement Arogno cal. 151, with a nice 'watchmaker's 4' (IIII).
Looks like someone has stolen the diamonds between the numbers, but they are just additional markers punched into the dial.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Bucherer 9803









Lemania 1340 circa 1973









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Valgine 25J Auto.

Im in the market for my 1st watch in 2 years. Believe me when I say it was a struggle. Now its a struggle to find anything with a reasonable price tag. Although I only pay 65 bucks for a COA and any little peripheral thing thrown in, I still have to factor that in. It could of course be more, depending... Maybe Im unrealistic, but 85 bucks is my limit. Or was. So I guess it will have to be patience, plus. And start thinking about 125 bucks as more realistic. Im not looking at 'names' either. It seems anything thats Steel of any sort is top dollar. Just my 2 cents...perhaps in an inappropriate place but its not worth a Thread.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

S(t)un dials from yesteryear. The top one, the Ingersoll, looks 3-dimensional - which, of course, it always is so I should say 4-dimensional.
The Smiths.......








........especially with this strap (which I realise may not be to everyone's taste), looks like it should be adorning the wrist of of a zillionaire; so blingy I had to wear sunglasses while taking the photos.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Gallet Multichron Pilot.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Not vintage but we expect a lot of rain :-d


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX 17 Jewel Automatic for Today*








_


----------



## Nacoga (Jan 13, 2017)

Finally got a new strap for my Duward "Continual"! Custom made, croc strap all the way from Vietnam.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Well today is the second watch that came with my Timex Accutron posted yesterday. Twin Aphel mechanical movements in the Quemex. Assembled in Hong Kong with Japanese parts is what it says on the movements. Funny little jobbers with plastic/nylon pallet fork and escape wheel. Pallet fork is bright red and escape wheel is bright yellow. Zero jewel pin pallet. A bit of oil and cleaned the hairsprings and it seems to be doing it's job. Decided to set it up with Local time on the right and GMT on the left. Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

A curious little jobber, indeed! Any movement pics for us to marvel at its ingenuity?

Regards.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

No mystery today - simply a 214 from 1963. Oh, and plenty of reflections.

Regards.


----------



## Rolex6022 (Jul 11, 2017)

Egona Chronograph on the motorcycle.


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

A very RARE snowstorm "wrist shot" of a WWI Waltham Trench Watch in Houston Texas this morning!

We got just shy of three inches of snow last night.


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

primabaleron said:


>


I'll bet you get some comments when you wear that watch with that strap!


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Omega Seamaster 552cal










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today, it's been this 33.5mm Aretta with a 17j Lorsa 238A. Per Mikrolisk, the makers were La Clessidra di Francesco Marinsek of Trieste, Italy, founded in 1954 and with this particular brand being registered in 1960. There also seems to have been what looks like a re-registration of the company itself in Milan in April 1962. The Aretta brand was apparently quite popular in Romania, whilst mine came from a friend not too far away from where it was born. 

Not much to find about the company, at least until 1989, when it seems that the unfortunate Francesco fell foul of the Italian Tax Authorities, the outcome of which is unknown, but didn't look particularly cheerful (when does it ever?).

Notwithstanding this, it's sad that perfectly decent, functioning watches like this have been largely forgotten. They may not have any intrinsic monetary value now, but like all watches they would have been made with a degree of skill and high hopes of success.

Regards.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_On the Patio w/ the Clebar on a much needed day off . Love the Baton hour markers.
@ just the right angle they "pop"__

_


----------



## probep (Nov 8, 2015)

Vintage _Свет_ (_Svet_ - _Light_ in English), made in the USSR, 1970s, gold plated case, cal. 2609


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Cyma Sunday. 33mm, 1950s and with their 17j R458 movement.

Regards.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

A kind gentleman has just delivered this to me, all the way from the good old USA




























A Stocker and Yale (SandY) 184

27 July 1984

All I need to find now is a new Crystal, as this ones cracked, any help folks?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

The watch has been in our family for decades


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

balaton said:


> Cyma Sunday. 33mm, 1950s and with their 17j R458 movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My trio says hello


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Working Sunday in the 1969 oyster precision followed by a lazy evening with a drop of scotch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t4halo (Nov 19, 2017)

Mid 50's SS Gruen.

T4


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

️









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

busmatt said:


> A kind gentleman has just delivered this to me, all the way from the good old USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would have to see the crystal from the side. It's acrylic for sure. Can it be grabbed and lifted up with a crystal lift?


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Another Fedex today, made by Fernand Briot in Charquemont, France, as Briot Watch Factory (founded in 1913) before becoming Briot & Cie in 1931 and latterly Briot-Amstutz in 1959. The company seems to have survived until the 1970s and as far as I'm aware, Fedex was their only brand.

This one is in a 33mm case and dates from the 1950s, driven by the old faithful 15j Cupillard (FE) 233-60, rather than the ETA 2409 in my other one which is probably slightly later. 

Regards.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Nacoga (Jan 13, 2017)

Snowy day in Germany with the Duward Continual


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

'70s Hamilton Day N Date


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

fiskadoro said:


> '70s Hamilton Day N Date
> 
> View attachment 12724305


Mon montre dit bonjour.









French being neither my first or second language ( because I only have one), I hope this means what I hope it means. Loads of lines on a dial always sends me Camy-wards.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Border-Reiver said:


> Would have to see the crystal from the side. It's acrylic for sure. Can it be grabbed and lifted up with a crystal lift?


No chance with a crystal lift, it's flush with the bezel










From what I've read the Aluminium (I think) bezel has to be payed off and then the crystal can be lifted out, but then these were never designed to be repaired so it'll probably be a journey into the unknown.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1918 US Army Issued Elgin Black Star Dial Trench Watch.

This one still has the original factory black oxidized finish, original factory crown, original factory glass crystal.

Quite hard to come by with the black finish still intact!


----------



## Rolex6022 (Jul 11, 2017)

Late 60's Omega Constellation No-Lume Linen Dial.


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Put my bellmatic (4006 7020) on beads of rice


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Raketa Copernic for me today.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Citizen 67-9071 "Monaco"


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today I've gone with a 34mm, probably 1960s, Venus. The brand was founded by the Schwarz-Etienne family in 1902 according to some sources, or 1923 (before becoming part of ESA in 1928) according to Watch Wiki, or registered in 1930 according to a Mikrolisk entry. 

Obviously known mainly for their Chrono movements, the company seems to have prospered until the 1960s when presumably times just got too tough and it was absorbed into Valjoux in 1966. The brand name was subsequently bought and seems to have been held inactive until a few years ago when a new range of quartz and mechanicals was launched.

Today's wearer was bought without movement images but imaginatively described as having a "Venus movement". Well, of course it didn't, but I was sufficiently intrigued to find out what actually was inside it. Outwardly, the watch looked in not bad condition and as I didn't have an example of this brand, that was that. In the event, the movement turned out to be a decent enough, if unspectacular, 21j FHF 66-9 and, luckily, the apparent groove on the back of the lug at "5" is a reflection.

The case back depiction of the bold Venus herself is not particularly charming, at least to my uncultured eye, having every appearance of being a DIY job, and a kinda poor one at that.

Regards.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Lemania British military monopusher chronograph issued in 1963. Not sure if it is Navy or Air Force; my research indicates that Lemania provided these chronographs for both services. The asymmetrical case is about 40mm across and it has some sort of cal 15 movement inside.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

balaton said:


>


This is quite weird with cut off hands :O


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

badbackdan said:


> Lemania British military monopusher chronograph issued in 1963. Not sure if it is Navy or Air Force; my research indicates that Lemania provided these chronographs for both services. The asymmetrical case is about 40mm across and it has some sort of cal 15 movement inside.
> View attachment 12726935
> View attachment 12726937


Issued to the RAF, as suggested by the 6BB prefix in the issue number. A Royal Navy-issued one would have a 0552 prefix.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ref. 2450


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

laikrodukas said:


> This is quite weird with cut off hands :O


You're not wrong there, but here's something similar(ish) from t'interweb: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=v...Y7BM:&imgrc=J4IjAD0jwp_6PM:&spf=1513120469534

Regards.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

laikrodukas said:


> This is quite weird with cut off hands :O


Mostly because the logo doesn't represent Venus herself, as much as it does a sculpture of her:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venus_de_Milo


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

If I'm not wrong there was two manufacturers with the name Venus, one was the movement maker the other one was the watch assembler with the sculpture logo. The two are not related.


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

Wittnauer Electro-Chron










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Vintage Chinese Shanghai 1524 model watch. Made in early 1970's.


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

A new arrival today-despite promising to myself no more watches this year after my last purchase in November.
This Cyma winked at me despite being concealed in a job lot that had been poorly photograped through a vaselined lens.
























.
The seller was kind enough to sell it separatley for only £25.
It was only the following morning when re-checking my bargain that I realised that the second hand was missing -and had to give myself a slapped wrist for making such a beginners mistake ! :0)
Anyway upon unwrapping I`m well pleased..35mm stainless steel slimline case,original signed crown and just needing a crystal and case clean/polish.
The dial is a nice curved sunburst design in nice shape and very minimalist...the lack of a seconds hand is only a distraction really because it reminds me of my error !
The movement is a Cyma 486 with a Tavannes marked ratchet wheel.
I actually like the old bracelet too as it has a nice mesh inner design and isn`t an expander -unfortunately it has those potentially damaging spring loaded lug fixings so I`ll have to check later to see to what extent they might have damaged the lugs.
Still on time trial but going well so far.
Apologies for the pretty hastily shot pics..

P.S. should any Cyma fans have a spare donor seconds hand please get in touch .


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

laikrodukas said:


> This is quite weird with cut off hands :O


That's because the hands are on the dial side.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

mkws said:


> Mostly because the logo doesn't represent Venus herself, as much as it does a sculpture of her:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venus_de_Milo


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

oldhawkeye said:


> That's because the hands are on the dial side.


That's quite enough, thank you.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33.4mm German-made Dugena with "their" 17j cal. 1188, actually a later version of the PUW 361, so maybe dates from around 1970. 

To paraphrase various sources, the company's roots go back to 1880s Beil in Switzerland. Following amalgamations and name changes of various enterprises, the Dugena name was created in 1942, derived from *D*eutsche *U*hrmacher-*Gen*ossenschaft *A*lpina (German watchmaker cooperative Alpina) and headquartered in Berlin, but after the end of WWII they found themselves on the wrong side of the Wall for their target market, so moved westwards to Darmstadt in 1948.

In 1993, the brand became part of a large group whose ultimate head office was based in Hong Kong (as, indeed, had the watchmaking division of Junghans for a while). However, that group's trading difficulties led to the Dugena brand becoming part of German-based Nova Tempora in 2009 whose current range, although predominantly quartz-driven, also includes some mechanicals under the brand name of Dugena Premium.

Regards.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

esdy_11192 said:


> If I'm not wrong there was two manufacturers with the name Venus, one was the movement maker the other one was the watch assembler with the sculpture logo. The two are not related.


I'm most grateful for your clarification. I've clearly misinterpretedthe various sources which I consulted and have seemingly managed to confusemyself and others.
Regards.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

balaton said:


> That's quite enough, thank you.


Just a little armless fun


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

James A said:


> Just a little armless fun


ouu

Oh no James, not you too! I mean, @oldhawkeye is beyond redemption, but I really expected better from you.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Certina DS-2









Caliber 25-661









Turtle circa 1971









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## rokoce (Sep 11, 2013)

A recent addition, this Sarwa diver from 1970's or perhaps 1960's. Not much may be found about the brand, but I liked the glossy blue dial, the fact that the case is all stainless steel, 200m wr, 39mm in diameter, and that the movement (a solid ETA 2783, I think) is covered by an antimagnetic cover. Alas, the bezel's seen better days, but I think it gives it a bit of a toolish charm. Although, to be frank, it probably never went to the bottom of the Mariana Trench; the bezel was more likely beaten up when its former owner drunkenly hit the wall with it. Repeatedly.

The fact that Sarwa sounds like a popular dish of the area, sarma, is quite amusing, too. Without further ado:


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Early 40s Colomby, case made by Breitling (Premier 760), in rose gold.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Today I am wearing a new to me Voumard that arrived yesterday. Picked it up for $9.00 delivered and advertised as a non-runner. Said when he shook it the second hand moved for a few seconds. Obviously wanting to check it out, I pulled out the stem to turn the hands and it started running. Went ahead and set the time, wound it up and here we are. Case needed a good cleaning, the crystal polished and a band to replace the fine Twist-o-flex that came on it. Watch has a AS 1803 B/h 17J movement powering it. Seems to be keeping great time after 12 hours and I think I wasn't burned too badly on this one.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Burned? Burned??


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Some of my watches seem to speak to me just a little more than others. A case in point is my wearer for today and for the life of me I really can't think why, given that it's just a perfectly unassuming little (32.4mm) Transit, probably from the 1950s and with a 17j AS 1686. Sure, it has a few touches of decent quality, like its all steel case, recessed crown, screwed-down case back, but so have many others. This one had arrived with a crystal looking like a crushed eggshell, but remarkably still working, and I remember thinking that here was a bit of a survivor. 

Mikrolisk shows a few "possibles", but I'm leaning towards his Transit Watch S.A./Tempelhof & Berek listing, registration date unknown. It would have been imported into the US by Harper Watch Co of NY and bears their import code although their signature lacks the crispness of the factory engraving work on the bridge.

I have a degree of respect for this little watch and in my, admittedly limited, experience, I've never come across another example of the brand.

Regards.


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

balaton said:


> Mikrolisk shows a few "possibles", but I'm leaning towards his Transit Watch S.A./Tempelhof & Berek listing, registration date unknown. It would have been imported into the US by Harper Watch Co of NY and bears their import code although their signature lacks the crispness of the factory engraving work on the bridge.


Nice watch! There's extra enjoyment to be found bringing an old survivor back into service.

Coincidentally, I have recently been looking into Harper Watch Co. as I have a pocket watch with a Harper movement (branded with the name of a local, now-defunct jewelry store). My search turned up several different brands with Harper movements. Makes me wonder what the story is there.

Meanwhile, the new strap for my '75 Timex makes me like it about 10x more than before with the old Spiedel stretchy.










Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

azkid said:


> Nice watch! There's extra enjoyment to be found bringing an old survivor back into service.
> 
> Coincidentally, I have recently been looking into Harper Watch Co. as I have a pocket watch with a Harper movement (branded with the name of a local, now-defunct jewelry store). My search turned up several different brands with Harper movements. Makes me wonder what the story is there.
> 
> ...


Thank you, and that sure is a bit of a coincidence.

Having not found too much on Harper Watch Company, I had assumed that they weren't manufacturers but merely importers of complete watches to which they then added their own name on the movements.

Regards.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

@oldhawkeye I find it unusual that voumard watch is not powered by voumard movement, though I'm not an expert on this

the pic from tomorrow. future me appears to be quite lazy, and doesn't want to set day/date properly


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sandwich dial


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

This, this or that. All 3. Festive December gives wrist time to all of them.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

1981 Omega Memomaster










I've picked this to wear today as I have an important appointment and it'll remind me but I'll probably wear it again tomorrow as I'm off to see The Last Jedi and it kinda looks like a droid 









The little star indicates the alarm is primed and ready

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

15th of December already and I just realized that I only purchased one watch this year !
However, I did decide in January never again to buy a watch simply because it might make a 
nice addition to my collection. Anything purchased must be very special to me, and of all of
the top vintage brands purchased in the last 5 years it's the Enicar Sherpa Super Compressor's that have impressed the most.
Obviously beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but these EPSA cased bayonet release Enicar's tick all my boxes.
Standard issue to many international pilots with the additional benefit of approx. 600 ft diving capability and powered by Enicar's in house
silky smooth chronometer grade AR 1126 'Supertest' automatic movement and a 40 mm case. Still super accurate, this early 1960's Super Jet
was all I needed this year.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today going with this 35mm Mentor, made by Bader & Hafner of Holderbank, Switzerland. Probably dates from the 1950s, and still operating satisfactorily with its mighty 4j BFG 800. 

Mikrolisk has 1941 as the earliest founding date of the company, and 1962 as the registration date of this particular trademark style. However, some excellent research on the Mentor brand (linked here http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/111816-mentor-watches-a-history-uncovered/) and for which I'm greatly indebted, shows the same word mark in a 1947 advert as well as giving an insight into the history of this brand and the various models offered during its lifetime. Recommended reading for any Mentor owners out there.

Not hiding it's slightly grubby face and quietly pleased with its Arabic and baton layout, it runs well enough to deserve a replacement sweep seconds hand for its Christmas. 

Regards.


----------



## Nacoga (Jan 13, 2017)

Two watch day today!

First, a lovely Juvenia which arrived just yesterday, unexpectedly with its original box!





















Then today the door rang and the mail arrived, bringing in this wacky dual-time quartz thing that I just couldn't pass up! Pretty sure its also fairly old, but it would be great if anyone could tell me more about either of the two watches.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Seiko 6139-8029 from Dec. 1974


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

A rare suit wearing day for today (usually it`s a wedding/funeral/interview) so I picked something a bit smaller than I usually wear on a bare wrist.

























Runs with an MST 352 movement and though it can look initially like many standard "tank" designs it looks a lot different from different angles due to the fancy lugs,heavily curved crystal and bevelled and curved bezel style.
it has an inscription on the back and as I had some free time I thought I`d see if Google might have any info about the owner it was presented to.






.
Unfortunately no joy on the owner but the company he worked for had a fascinating history:






originally part of the British part of the famous U.S. engineering company Westinghouse.
Established circa 1920 in Manchester,England and mainly involved with heavy engineering design/build with fingers in many pies:Electric generators,Steam turbines,transformers and even aircraft manufacture during WW2 -including Lancaster bombers.
They also were into designing/building high tech stuff of the day such as mass spectrometers and electron micoscopes.
They provided the engine for Donald Campbells Bluebird K7 and built the first commercial transistorised computer apparently.

The watch dates to the late 1940`s so the owner would have worked at the company through two world wars and seen a huge change in technologies..not that different from our times today maybe.
A lot of watch collectors are not that keen on inscriptions on watches (me included if it`s the "from Mummy and Daddy" type) sometimes the owners can be traced ,particularly if from a miltary background .
Sometimes though they can lead to some interesting diversions if you have a bit of spare time to whittle away.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Longines Admiral









Calibre 6155 circa 1973









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Nacoga,
afraid I can`t help with much info other than according to sources on the web the movement in your Juvenia looks to be based on the ETA 2410 calibre and by the size of it I would guess a movement found in women`s watches.Age wise it looks late 1970`s to me -maybe Juvenia were using up old movement stock then as quartz was hitting Swiss mechanical sales hard at the time I think.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Seiko diver and late 70's Seiko catalogue.


















Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Mido weekend

Saturday



















Sunday


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

1951


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

sempervivens said:


> 1951


That looks familiar! |>


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up Dan. I've given you credit in the original post as well (see here)



badbackdan said:


> That looks familiar! |>


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

My few Doxas range in diameter from 32mm to 37mm. Today's wearer is a 35mm job and, with its 17j Doxa 140, is my only one not derived from an ETA movement. This particular one is based on an FEF 380/381, dates from 1960 (but still with no anti-shock device), and although at just under 9mm high, still gives the impression of wearing quite slim.

Regards.


----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)

This noisy one for me today


----------



## rokoce (Sep 11, 2013)

Wearing Provita panda today, but I thought I'd share a family picture of all my recent additions; all from 1970's I believe ... two Tissots PR 516 divers with bakelite bezels, an obscure Sarwa diver (ETA 2783) and, of course, the TDB 1369 powered Provita automatic chronograph.

I have two PR 516's because it was impossible to find the correct bracelet for the one I got first. So I bought another one in full set with the correct bracelet and the box (the left one). Whoops.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tradition Stellaris



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Arrived today. Has a 15j 2 adj Albuse 10 1/2''' movement. John Plain...apparently per a 1930 ad they did 15 and 6 jewel in the same case. The 15j without the engraving was $30.50.










The case was made by the Rosann W C Co.










Still trying to ID the movement maker and cal.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Bucherer 955015









Valjoux 7733 circa 1969









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

thoth said:


> Arrived today. Has a 15j 2 adj Albuse 10 1/2''' movement. John Plain...apparently per a 1930 ad they did 15 and 6 jewel in the same case. The 15j without the engraving was $30.50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AS 341...I took the dial off.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

balaton said:


> Thank you, and that sure is a bit of a coincidence.
> 
> Having not found too much on Harper Watch Company, I had assumed that they weren't manufacturers but merely importers of complete watches to which they then added their own name on the movements.


I believe that is what I had read too. Interestingly I just won an auction on a ca. 1940's wristwatch with Harper on both the face and movement. Hmm. Maybe they imported movements and then cased up stuff for small jewelry store brand over the years like my pocket watch (which BTW is keeping very good time)? Let me know if you find out more and I'll do the same...

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Valjine 25 J SS auto with an eta 2783 movement. New to me, this past week and telling almost perfect time.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

1967 Bulova Accutron today, cal. 2180


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Lanco Chronograph


----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

My 47 year old Omega Constallation Automatic
& 50 year old Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust...

Cheers!


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Good idea, Omega Constellation as well for me today.

Have to find the instructions manual to set the date...


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Third Constellation of the day










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Border-Reiver said:


> Good idea, Omega Constellation as well for me today.
> 
> Have to find the instructions manual to set the date...


Here you go:


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Border-Reiver said:


> Good idea, Omega Constellation as well for me today.
> 
> Have to find the instructions manual to set the date...


Ooops, image didn't reproduce. Anyway, crown to position 2 (of 3) and turn either way

Regards.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Mickey Mouse Electric from 1971. A lot of my watches people would probably call Mickey Mouse but they're fun to me.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Zenith cal. 135, first series (1951), now on a vintage strap


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today, a 33mm Cort gets an outing, a sub-brand of Cortébert but with a 17j ST 1686 as opposed to one of the in-house movements.

Mikrolisk has the brand being registered in 1959 and this one doesn't appear to be too much younger than that.

Regards.


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

63' Bulova










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

mstnpete said:


> My 47 year old Omega Constallation Automatic
> & 50 year old Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust...
> 
> Cheers!


Well, the Constellation isn't "automatic", it's a tuning fork electric.


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

My only Certina (..so far ) for today.
Certina Labora circa early/mid `40`s with KF 320B calibre.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue Monday Herma Calypso









FE 3601 circa 1975.









Close up show color slightly better










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

1965. Sprotsmatic Deluxe 7619-7070


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

mkws said:


> Well, the Constellation isn't "automatic", it's a tuning fork electric.


lol, still works as an automatic , just like my Rolexes and other Omegas....good call though.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Cal. 9LT


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver for Today*








_


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Tissot Tuesday










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Ever since I was gifted this lovely Omega Pocket Watch



















I've been looking for a nice chain for it, one in keeping with the look, well now, I've stumbled onto this and I like it



















It nickel with little enamel plaques and, I think, enhances an already beautiful watch.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm Bero for today, by Bero SA or Semos Watch Co (same thing, I believe), whose earliest date of registration in Mikrolisk is 1942 and who still seemed to have been registering new word marks as late as the 1970s. Nothing else to be found apart from a couple of old eBay sales.

Part of the fun in buying minor brands like this is discovering what's in them. A better movement will often be disclosed as a selling point whilst those which are un-named by the seller is either down to lack of knowledge or laziness (or both, if buying from Hoodwinkee). In my shallow end of the pond, there are rarely any real diamonds to be found - obscurities maybe, but mainly common-or-gardens like this Bero's 17j version of the pin-lever BFG 34. No apparent anti-shock, so probably from the 1950s. Still quite a decent -looking watch though, to my eyes anyway.

Regards.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1974 Seiko 7005-7001


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

balaton said:


> Ooops, image didn't reproduce. Anyway, crown to position 2 (of 3) and turn either way
> 
> Regards.


Thanks!


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Border-Reiver said:


> Thanks!


You're most welcome. I also need to remind myself about these things if not worn for a while!


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Gallet MultiChron Pilot


----------



## simplymod (Jul 3, 2010)

Trying out a little soccer time today....


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Liga Triple Date


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

My «new» Seiko Bell-matic with a 4006 A mechanism from 1973


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

New arrival ,Seiko 7002-7001 rare with "Made in Japan"


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Before Christmas...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

This 33mm Corso today, and with not the cleanest 17j Jeambrun PS 31 you've ever seen. The most likely candidate in Mikrolisk is the Swiss company of Viator SA for which Andreas has a registration date of 1959, although the stick hands and sub seconds seem somehow incongruous to me for that era. 

Another, but much less likely, alternative would have been Waldes & Co of Prague, registered in 1921, but as there's nothing watch-related to be found on either company, my search has come to an abrupt halt. Again.

Regards.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

This not-at-all-rolex-inspired Camy automatic.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Early 80's (vintage)










Regards,


----------



## Rolex6022 (Jul 11, 2017)

Vintage 6694 on the ride into work today.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

1970's Beijing SB5 model watch.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Endura pin pallet for me today. Just needed a good clean and oil. The band cost more than the watch.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

5800 movement, aka IC-12, where 12 stands for bps - 43,200 bph


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today it's the turn of a 35mm Fero from the 1950s, with its reliable but totally unexceptional (and grubby) 15j BFG 34 pin-lever movement. Brand registered in 1950.

Never known to be particularly generous with the old chrome plating, this one seems to have withstood the years better than many of its Fero brothers. Not great, just better.

Regards.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Today's mail call -- a vintage Waltham Autochron found for a very reasonable price. The dial isn't perfect, and I'm gonna have to give that crystal a polish, but the case shape is just great!


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

My birth year Seiko, a 1965 Weekdater Seikomatic with 35 Jewels.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Enicar super-compressor from 1958. Surprisingly, this is my wife's favorite dive watch.


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Pierre Denill labeled Squale Super Squale 30 atmos.
Check that patina on the lume! 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Baume Mercier


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Navitimer '56


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Another Aquasport


----------



## Rolex6022 (Jul 11, 2017)

18k Egona Chronograph Today


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33mm Rodania with a 21j Peseux 320. The company started life, apparently in 1930, as Rodana before changing to the present day Rodania in, I understand, the 1940s.

On reflection (and there's certainly plenty of these!) this may be my only watch with a black dial. 

Regards.


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

Beat up 1950s Calatr... Peerex with a Buser 26A


----------



## rokoce (Sep 11, 2013)

balaton said:


> On reflection (and there's certainly plenty of these!) this may be my only watch with a black dial.
> 
> Regards.


Having had the honour to see your collection in person, I'm pretty sure that's your only watch with a black dial. But it's wonderful.

And after all, if you had two watches with black dials, then all your watches would have black dials. (You only have two watches, right?)


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

rokoce said:


> Having had the honour to see your collection in person, I'm pretty sure that's your only watch with a black dial. But it's wonderful.
> 
> And after all, if you had two watches with black dials, then all your watches would have black dials. (You only have two watches, right?)


Well, I'm trying really hard to fit my assorted nonsenses into a 12-slot box, just like someone else I know.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

....... not that the "someone else" has any nonsenses at all. Quite the opposite, in fact.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

A hard to come by Stratford wristwatch ( the few out there are old pocket watches ) Its small which is fine for my wrists. Movement is marked Allemann Ltd. An AS 1187. 17J


----------



## lucaslkf2304 (Dec 23, 2017)

Wearing my universal geneve, does anyone know this model and the cost of it? It was passed down from a late uncle


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

I just finished servicing this Elgin 6S, grade 117, 7 Jewel, from 1897.










That was the first year of the Boston Marathon. Also, Marconi sent the first radio transmission over water, "The Sorcerers apprentice" premiered, Diesel enjoyed his first successful motor test, and "Dracula" was published.










It is sporting a new old stock #824 mainspring.

Though the watch has somewhat low amplitude, it is running quite slow at center regulator position.










Something may have been changed in the last 120 years... (I know, hard to believe!)

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Georges bumper today


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Yesterday was my newly acquired chronographe suisse


----------



## probep (Nov 8, 2015)

Pre-Xmas snow and a Zenith Pilot (cal. 120, late 1950s)


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm off work now until next Friday 

Two Omega's for me



















One on the wrist and one in the pocket

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

This one for me today, a 37mm Jules Jurgensen Electronic, and yet another lump of 70s steel powered by the 13j ESA 9154.

For those interested in learning more about the history of this once fine brand, I can do no better than commend to you this excellent article written by the forum's @bubba48 (thank you!) a few years ago and linked here: http://orologi.forumfree.it/?t=58062566. The images reproduced will attest to the quality of the brand, at least back in the day.

Regards.


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

My 1978, 21st birthday present.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

balaton said:


> This one for me today, a 37mm Jules Jurgensen Electronic, and yet another lump of 70s steel powered by the 13j ESA 9154.
> 
> For those interested in learning more about the history of this once fine brand, I can do no better than commend to you this excellent article written by the forum's @bubba48 (thank you!) a few years ago and linked here: http://orologi.forumfree.it/?t=58062566. The images reproduced will attest to the quality of the brand, at least back in the day.
> 
> Regards.


Thanks to you Balaton


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

My late grandfathers Candino, with Unitas cal. 6325. The official christmas watch for me.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Earlier today had lunch in the outlaws backyard and the smallest Praying Mantis I've seen landed on my watch.


























Regards,


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm Stowa auto with its 25j PUW 1260.

I had thought this watch to be 1950s, but R.R. has the movement's production lifespan from 1960 to 1966 and I think I'd rather believe him than me.

Regards.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Omega still performing time keeping duties here










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Merry Christmas










"Peace"


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

James A said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you too James, that's a very generous gift but I'll accept it graciously  just send it over to me, it'll be well looked after 

I'll be wearing this for Christmas Day










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same old


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Merry Yuley to everyone. I've learnt alot this year so a special thanks to everybody who has taught me something.

Still with the 1920( I think) Ingersoll which developed a loose canon pinion so has been teaching me, in its own way, techniques, jiggles and patience which I didn't know ( I had) before.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Back to the Seamaster for me










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

40mm of good ol' Boxing Day steel with this 1970s Waltham Swissonic and, if memory serves, powered by the 13j ESA 9154 "Dynotron" movement.

Regards.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

Today I'm wearing this beautiful Dugena Festa from the mid 50's (?). The dial is just amazing and inside there is an ETA 1080, disguised in a Dugena 866, ticking. The size of the watch is greatly balanced and the diameter is 34mm without the crown.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Longines Conquest Calendar deluxe today!


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Heuer Regatta 134.603 "Pewter"


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## rokoce (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice Bundeswehr chrono, @river rat!

Myself, I'm wearing a watch that has certainly never been polished today ...


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm Accutron R.R. from 1976 with a 219 movement derived from, but simpler than and without the build quality of, the 218. The jewel count is now reduced from 13 to 7 and with only a single drive coil, but despite these and other economies, the 219 is considered to be "highly collectible", which came as something of a surprise.

Regards.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Funky Elvia Chronograph today


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

White this morning and black by night


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

bubba48 said:


> White this morning and black by night


Wow, that Dreadnought has been wound a time or two over the years.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Image above: The crown in its original state. I wonder how that can be so perfectly polished on the other. Someone must have had strong fingers, perhaps also fixing the bow with his bare hands...

Nevertheless, very nice piocket watches.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Certina Argonaut 220, cal 25-651


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver
















​


----------



## Castro Silva (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33mm 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Moscow "Sportivnie Kirova" (allegedly) about which I have some concerns, not least the mismatched jewel count between dial and movement, and the fact that this one doesn't hack. It certainly looks mostly like the Sportivnie movement, and R.R. lists it as having three different jewel versions with hacking an option, so maybe it's nearly "right"(!)

Regards.


----------



## t4halo (Nov 19, 2017)

37mm Gruen Auto. Great time.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Today...is a Seiko day.
My «new» Seiko Bell-Matic with a 4006 A mechanism from 1973 ( not in time, sorry).
HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Longines cal. 284


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

balaton said:


> 33mm 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Moscow "Sportivnie Kirova" (allegedly) about which I have some concerns, not least the mismatched jewel count between dial and movement, and the fact that this one doesn't hack. It certainly looks mostly like the Sportivnie movement, and R.R. lists it as having three different jewel versions with hacking an option, so maybe it's nearly "right"(!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Sportivnie with hack system


----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

bubba48 said:


> My Sportivnie with hack system


........ and with SU shock-resist. Nice one.

Regards.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33mm Caravelle Transistorized today, from 1970 (N0) and driven by what Bulova called their 12OTC movement, i.e. the 12j Citizen 0880.

Regards.


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

King Seiko 5246-6000


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

Lord Marvel 5470 8000


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

My first Hamilton a 1925 model 912, worn since arrival on Tuesday.










This 12S has a 1927 inscription on the cuvette (hey, that's the year my late father was born!).

The 17 jewel movement runs well, for full 40 hours, and has kept within ±10spd averaging -10spd as currently regulated. Not bad.

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dirty Funky Friday



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

These two today. Both on test drive. Seagull and Seiko 7016


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Last night I watched the latest adventure for Maigret, played by the excellent Roman Atkinson, these are set in 1950's France and it led me to think what type of watch a chief inspector in the 50's might wear? 
I think it would have to be a nice looking watch and yet understated, it would have to be accurate and yet quite rugged and a date function would be a bonus.

Possibly something like this Tissot Visodate Camping










Matt


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Been spending time with some old friends today and tending to their ailments. The Elgin Electronic needed a new battery and hey! it's Christmas, so why not splash out? The Roamer was not well, hiccoughing, running, stopping, burping etc so a strip bath sounded like a good idea. The second picture is what it looked like on the way in, and, fortunately, on the way out and the bath and a little T(a)LC seems to have revived its spirits.
The Black Knight and the Omega just needed a polish and a round of applause which isn't a lot to ask so I duly obliged.
Have a good New Year everyone and remember: So many watches, so little time ......


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

My birth year 1981 6309-7040


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Over the past few years, I seem to have accumulated a number of c.1970 German-made electronic watches, some with date, some without, but whose size and styles bear such a striking resemblance to each other that I feel they must be closely related. Just exactly how, I've yet to discover, although on one particular Matthey-Doret member of this "family", the word Sheffield appears on the dial in the same cursive script as belonged to importers Sheffield Watch Co of 5[SUP]th[/SUP] Avenue, NY.

Names such as Matthey-Doret, Wedgefield and Sheffield appear variously on these watches of mine, either as the brand name, or elsewhere on the dial, or on the movements, all of which are based on the Junghans 600.xx series.

Today's wearer is this 37mm Wedgefield with a 17j "Sheffield" 600.11 transistorised movement, which I guess is probably the Junghans 600.10, and with Star-Shock device (thanks R.R.). The Junghans mark is clearly visible and this one is missing its battery clamp, which fortunately doesn't seem to affect its running.

Regards.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

I have also a electric watch on the wrist.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

......... and which looks to have the earlier J 600

Regards.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

You probably remember that I love Cyma and this is the last arrival of the year


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Helvetia


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Basic and simple.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Seeing the year out with my Stocker and Yale 184










Matt

May I wish you all a very happy new year.

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Late 70's Tudor jumbo date


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

This one arrived yesterday as a totally unexpected gift from a good friend and fellow member in the States. So, to mark his generosity, it is today's wearer. At a tad over 32mm and just under 6mm high, it is slim enough for us both initially to assume it was quartz-driven. But no, a neat little 17j Peseux 7001 nestles inside. 

From memory, my friend believes that it came to the US from USSR with its then owner in the late 70s or early 80s, so it may just squeeze into "Vintage". Certainly, there were (are?) USSR makers of Exacta watches, but any of those I've seen have a block, not cursive, font and, anyway, I'd have imagined they would have used one of their own movements rather than a Peseux. I've seen this same cursive Exacta on other watches, but never a definitive answer as to who made them, so now the hunt begins. 

Regards.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Happy New Year!


----------

